# OLL training video



## peteraberg (Oct 20, 2012)

I have been using this simple video to keep my algorithms for the OLL fresh and I thought that maybe some of you might like it! 

I could do a slower version in case someone is interested.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Oct 21, 2012)

It's OK for OH.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 21, 2012)

Can you do a faster one?


----------



## peteraberg (Oct 22, 2012)

I could do one faster if you like. How much faster? Now every case shows for 4 sec, would 3 sec be better?


----------



## pedrinroque (Oct 22, 2012)

2 sec


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 22, 2012)

pedrinroque said:


> 2 sec



This.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Oct 22, 2012)

You could just do OLL time attacks. ^^


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 22, 2012)

Well yes, but this is for practicing recognition of cases as well.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Oct 23, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Well yes, but this is for practicing recognition of cases as well.


Well yes, but if you can recog & execute OLL in 2 seconds, it will be a rare ocassion where you will need to practice recog.


----------



## pedrinroque (Oct 23, 2012)

NaeosPsy said:


> Well yes, but if you can recog & execute OLL in 2 seconds, it will be a rare ocassion where you will need to practice recog.



I need 2 sec to recog & execute OLL and it is slow,so I need practice my recog


----------



## peteraberg (Oct 27, 2012)

So now I made a 3 sec and a 2 sec version as well! 
Go for it!

3 sec -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uRtPeN6_Ig&feature=plcp

2 sec -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V9qXk3AGh0&list=UUbgxothrAgLYSfMAZmi7V-g&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice! Thanks.


----------

